# Domino Breeding Station



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

anybody know anything about them I've found one of thier birds inbred to dreamboy on an auction site that I like, but can't find much on them.

Kenneth


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I think they just started advertising the last couple of years in the digest.


----------

